# Vollbild mit Form?



## VBMichi (7. Mai 2006)

Hi ihr.

Wollte mal nachfragen wie ich ne Form auf die MAXIMALE Größe bringen kann?
Ich möchte das die Form das volle Bild ausfüllt - also unten die Taskleiste sollte auch überdeckt sein, und oben der Kopf von der Form (Da wo Form1 drinsteht, und das Zeichen zum minimieren ect. drin ist) auch weg is.
Sprich: Wenn ich ne blaue Form habe und sie starte, dass das GANZE Bild blau ist.

Mit meinen alten Versionen die wie folgt lauten, geht es leider nicht:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Width = Screen.Width
Me.Height = Screen.Height
Me.Left = 1
Me.Top = 1
End Sub
```

oder


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Form1.WindowState = vbMaximized
End Sub
```

Habt ihr ne Idee?

Gruß


Edit: lol, 30 Sekunden nach meinem Post hier hab ich die Lösung selber rausgefunden. Hat sich erledigt ;-)
Wers wissen will:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Width = Screen.Width
Me.Height = Screen.Height
Me.Left = 1
Me.Top = 1
End Sub
```

Und einfach BorderStyle auf 0 (Kein) und WindowState auf 2 (Maximal) setzen!

Sorry ^^


----------



## wincnc (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo, stelle in den Eigenschaften der Form Borderstyle auf 0 - kein und Windowstate auf 2 - Maximiert.
Die Farbe kanst Du mit folgendem Code einstellen.

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
  Me.BackColor = vbBlue
End Sub
```


----------

